# Are we done with snow this year?



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

My area is some 20" above the seasonal average. I have plowed 23 times which is 3 over my seasonal average. It has been in the 40s for the last 2 days and the forecast for the next 7 days says 49, 60, 52, 39, 37, 36,37 degrees.

Are we only allowed so much snow for the season and since we got it all in Jan-Dec we won't get anymore?

Anybody see more big storms comeing for Feb, March, April?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

my guess is everyone will start enjoying the warmer weather then it will turn cold again and probably snow , i doubt its the last snow you see this winter.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be honest I am so sick of plowing, that would be fine with me. But I doubt it will not snow again. 

Which part of MI are you from?

You know what else will happen now to annoy us... the frickin lawn care customers will start calling to find out when we are gonna do thier Spring cleanup. One warm day and everyone thinks it is Summer!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

well with this warmup it is going to open up lake erie again and give us the potential for some more lake effect snow. we had a small opening last week at Put in Bay and we got a good 7 to 10 inches in a 5 hour period here in cleveland. Did u guys see the 100 ice fisherman that got stuck out there and the one that died. There were multiple warnings not to go on the ice due to the warmup, plus that area was where the opening was in the lake earlier in the week.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, we could be or we might not be. Only One knows.

We've been done this early several times, and we could get hammered yet.

Just think about the Farmer's Almanac, so far, they've been right on. Cold, snowy Dec and Jan, warmup\slowdown for Feb then back at it.

I hope it isn't finished, way too early to not plow anymore. Not good for my employees either. I don't have that much to do.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea, I don't think we are done either. It is nice to get out side and do some work other than pushing snow around.

I like the idea of the lake thawing and getting some more lake effect.

I like pushing snow and I think as long as its winter then we should have snow. But dang have we had a lot this year. I'm also glad for the warm up to melt the piles so there are places to push to again.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

59 degrees for Tuesday Feb 10 supposedly! Wow I can do some work on my truck outside it will be awesome!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Calling for 62 degrees today. What the heck am I doing on the computer. I'm heading out side.

I bet the car wash line will be long.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

don't be silly. we are far from being over this winter. this will just knock down the snow piles so we can stack up more snow. on a side note I am working on my mowers later today.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I am putting my plows away were all done. prsport


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't want to be finished until april 15 the weather is going to get very active after feb-15 through march -15 just wait


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

No we are not done with snow or at least I hope we are not


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

23 degrees colder today and we would be plowing. 54 and rain right now.

Not suppose to drop below freezing for the next 7 days during the day, but in the 20's at night.

I also heard that mid Feb - mid March is suppose to pick up again.

I thought about firing up the mowers yesterday, but resisted.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hope we're not done yet
but i did buy a new mower yesterday and am putting a deposit on another over the weekend


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

so does the farmers almanac say we are going to get more snow from now till april.. im on the fence with buying a new plow


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

well they are saying 3-5 for chicago this weekend :bluebounc


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope were not done this winter. This thaw has got all of our pool guys chomping at the bit calling us for water already. 

I know my boss wasn't looking to start hauling water until the end of march but we got a few calls already this week so we pulled the tanker out of the snow and got it ready to haul 30,000 gal tomorrow (thurs). Its going to be a fun day there. 

a 130,000 pound tanker and all this rain we got here don't go together very well


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I dont think we are out of the woods yet. I wouldn't put my plows away?


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

If only this rain would turn to snow! It has been raining all day and they are calling for 20 - 25 mm more over night!

I think things will cool down and we will see the white stuff soon. I hope....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JDiepstra;748569 said:


> 59 degrees for Tuesday Feb 10 supposedly! Wow I can do some work on my truck outside it will be awesome!


Forever working on that Dodge huh?????


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Calling for snow on Sat & Wed here, but the temps aren't below freezing during the day and the ground is VERY wet.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I put the plows back on after 3 weeks of being off. So we will only get rain tonight instead of the 1-3 they are calling for.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks bad outside and they are still calling for 2-4, but there is only about an inch on the driveways. Blowing too hard.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

QuadPlower;756654 said:


> It looks bad outside and they are still calling for 2-4, but there is only about an inch on the driveways. Blowing too hard.


I would love to see that. I have not had a plowable event in the past 46 days.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Went out today and pushed a drift out of one of my driveways. That was it. Suppose to get 4" - 6" tonight. Ha. We'll see.


----------

